# Clear fronts make a world of difference



## UrineMachine (Apr 18, 2002)

Check it out... and I waxed it again, can't resist posting the two images.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

UrineMachine said:


> *Check it out... and I waxed it again, can't resist posting the two images.
> *


Your car looks great with the clears :thumb:

Can't believe the nice shine you get on 10 year old paint!! :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Clear fronts make a world of difference*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> Your car looks great with the clears :thumb:
> 
> Can't believe the nice shine you get on 10 year old paint!! :thumb: *


Ditto Mike's comments

Did you use carnuba or polymer?


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

NICE!!! :thumb:


----------



## UrineMachine (Apr 18, 2002)

Sorry for not replying, I used Meguair's Gold Class... paint looks so great in pics. It honestly has its flaws in life, obviously. Mike, I wanna meet up and go on a cruise sometime! Heh gotta ride in a 330Xi soon!! Grr.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

UrineMachine said:


> *Sorry for not replying, I used Meguair's Gold Class... paint looks so great in pics. It honestly has its flaws in life, obviously. Mike, I wanna meet up and go on a cruise sometime! Heh gotta ride in a 330Xi soon!! Grr. *


As long as you don't mind going on a drive with a fat old guy old enough to be your father!!


----------



## UrineMachine (Apr 18, 2002)

Hehe no prob dude, I was really hoping for some pics. You up to meeting at Tyler some time?


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

UrineMachine said:


> *Hehe no prob dude, I was really hoping for some pics. You up to meeting at Tyler some time? *


Yea, I would be up for that. I should have it detailed and looking real good late next week.


----------

